# Cutest/Prettiest Goat Contest - Are YOU the winner?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Post your goat, only YOUR goat, and then we will know.

There will be 7 entries in all. Post a picture of your goat, baby or adult. I ask for everyone who sees this to PM me with the name of a goat pictured here, as your vote. Once all the votes are in, I will count them and we will see if you have the cutest goat!

Please don't be offended if you don't win. We all know that every goat is special and is beautiful in his/her own way!

Crossroads, you cannot post a picture of Dazzle. We all know you will win. LOL, just kidding! 

Anyone can enter.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Crossroads, you cannot post a picture of Dazzle. We all know you will win. LOL, just kidding!
> 
> Anyone can enter.


Hahaha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

This is not a great pic of her but she is one of my favorite does....she has lots of breed character IMO.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> This is not a great pic of her but she is one of my favorite does....she has lots of breed character IMO.


I tried to upload two pics the first post but it did not go thru so here is the second pic


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for entering! 6 spaces left.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope it's ok if I post a few of the same goat?? If not let me know and I'll take all but one down 

Hope that's not too many! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is the first one sideways?? I'm on my iPod so not sure if it is for you guys or not..


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Elle, or RNL Farm's Razzle Eleanor


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE the EARS!!  :drool:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so I have to enter my Diana. She is the most beautiful girl. The camera doesn't do her justice. I'm a little partial can you tell. She is just so sweet.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

First picture is Jac. 
Second picture is Walter.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't pass up this pic! 4 day old buckling nubians.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is my baby girl Quinoa


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Havent counted to see if any spots were left but this is my Molly! She's a mess!! LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey.... is it too late? Sniffle. Poor Dazzle missed out on this one!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't worry Crossroads, I'm pretty sure Dazzle can win even if she doesn't sign up!!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh come on Only seven and Shep has no chance? (sniff)
Your missin out. The last pic belongs to Tenacross.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess I will enter. Here is my sweet doe, Alice.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

BTW, I think I will up the entries to 12.  That's what it was originally, but I didn't think that many people would enter! Only one goat at a time people, and you can post however many pics of the same goat as you want.  Thanks everyone! Now start PMing me so I can see who won!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What about 17? Is that okay?!  Here's a new doeling for you
Edit: 12 sounds good!
ReEdit: Her name is Ella


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, 14.  3 more spots to fill!


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

My little fainting boy


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You could have the vote done with the "like" button. A person could vote for more that one goat, but I don't think they could vote for a goat more than once. Just a thought.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Our fainting boys The the little mostly black one is the one I'm entering


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I've thought about that, but it is less of a surprise.  

So guys, PM, PM, PM! lol


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Heres my Annie girl! Shes so sweet


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Heres my Annie girl! Shes so sweet


What a cutie!!!  I love Manchas


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Only one more spot!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

How about my sweet Lil Eve ;P can't get much cuter than her lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW that dress is so cute :rofl:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I PM'd you with my vote.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Crossroads!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I also PM'd with my vote


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*And the winner is....*

**suspense**


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you seriously going to drag this out? I can't wait no longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

You can't pass up bug!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahrg! Just tell us!!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Awww come on!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

BoerMaster, your Bug is just so sweet looking. I wanna kiss him/her on the face!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol I'm dying over here to know


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahhhhh me too!!!!! Get on here, Grace!!!! :hammer:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Come on, I'm getting older by the minute


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

my newest kid Sir William Prescott aka William


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well we all die waiting, here is another pic of my girl from today 








And one from the other day


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my new doeling born yesterday 
And my Sunny when she was a puppy


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Bum. bum. bum. bum. bum. BUM!

The winner is.....

*Elle!*


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I bet she is watching this. I bet she is watching us all suffer. If you are watching, know this... I AM ON MY LAST BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!!:hammer::angry: :ROFL:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! I LIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Elle!!!  Fun contest


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, I didn't know you all cared that much! 

Hmmm... new one. Best UDDER contest! LOL, oh what the heck.

6 entries in all. We will vote the same as we did last time.

Congrats EmmaDipStick!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Who won second and third?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats you cutie-patootie little RNL Farm's Razzle Eleanor! 

Everyone else had adorable goats, and every goat has something cute about them! I couldn't choose if it was just myself!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Trinity, hold on a sec... I will go see.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

we are doing udders now!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahhhh yay! She won! I'm glad people think she's cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

2nd and 3rd places are ties. But, the places goes to.... Tayet and FlyingFleetsFarm! Congrats guys, you have cute goats!


















And now, we just HAVE to do udders. I could stare at udders all day if I had the choice. Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> And now, we just HAVE to do udders. I could stare at udders all day if I had the choice. Ahhhhhhh....


haha, creepy


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The only other goats who got votes (that rhymed.  ) are....

Walter
and bayouboergoat's goat. (She did not mention the name.)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> haha, creepy


Lol, I know. I've said it before and I'll say it again...

I'm a weirdo.

lol, oh well. :coffee2:


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

ok well heres Addisons Udder and then heres Sugars udder and chloes udder lol i dont know how many entries we are doing but ill add theese 3 anyways. Not the best pics but you know.......


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor Poor Shep, he's probably out there eating worms right now 
Good thing he lives here, where we love uncute, unpretty boys 
And my doe just freshed yesterday


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Dixie's udder 
















.

Bettie's udder.


















Chocolate's udder.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll have to take pics tonight again, my girls have come up in milk (again!!)

FF Begonia


Sorry for the coloring, seems like the pixels ended up goofy looking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Udders!?! YAY!! Me loves udders too! (My family thinks I'm insane cause that is all I look at lol!!) 

Ok here's Puffys udder


And I don't have any real good ones of Brook but I'll post these anyway.. (And no her teats don't normally go out behind her leg lol! She was mad at me and don't want a picture of her udder taken.  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

P.S. - don't mind Brook's hairy legs lol! If you saw me attempt to clip her you would understand why! :ROFL:


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is Selah. Vote Selah now!!!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry about the pics of Selah. I didn't realize we were only doing udders now lol. That's me - always the last to get the memo


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, that's perfectly fine! I do really love Selah though, she is such a pretty little thing!

Okay, since udders aren't getting a very good reputation, is it okay if we quit that and do another cute contest? That way everyone who didn't enter last time can enter now.


----------



## trgasper (Mar 13, 2013)

Im entering Rocky, she is only about 2.5 months old and she is so sweet and playful. everytime i bend down to pick up water or anythig she jumps right up!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Heres my Spritz shes such a goof!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

2nd pic captioned.... "I'm just a fly on the wall". LOL, pun intended.


----------

